# First Buck...



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

I had some opening day success this morning in Lorain County. I was in the woods near a field by 0645, hunting from the ground directly under the tree I had my climber in just 2 weeks ago bow hunting. I thought this might be a decent spot. 

Just about 8am, I'm sitting back against the tree when I see a deer running left to right at about 35 yards. I put the scope on him and see he's got horns, didn't know how many. I made a mouth bleat at him to see if he would stop, but he just kept on trotting. I held my zero and touched off a Hornady SST. 

I thought I missed because he kept on trucking. I got to my feet and kept the scope on him, but decided a second shot was not going to be the best course of action. Then to my surprise maybe 50 more yards, he does the circle back, rear up and fall. I gathered up my stuff and made the scramble. Double lung shot and heart from just about the diaphragm moving forward through the vitals and exiting on the other side. When I walked up, I thought it was a gut shot and was fearing the worst. 

Here's where my stupidity enters.... My knife is carried on my belt, but I had on a set of Carhart bibs, so I put the knife in my back pocket preparing to gut the deer... When I reach for it, I tag my finger of course. So now I have to break out the kit and stop my finger from bleeding all over. A little gauze and a zip tie and I'm back to work. lol Get done with the deer, check him and drop him off and head to the hospital... got 2 stitches in my right ring finger to remember my first real buck. 

I just shot my first deer last opening day after 13 years of hunting intermittently when I had come home on leave. It was a button buck.


So, after that long drawn out story, here's my 4 point. haha.













Finger:


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

Congrats on your Buck. That will be some good eating!!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Congrats.......


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

I remember when you whacked your first one, and congrats on the second one!!


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

congrats nice deer


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

Nice deer, every time you look at that scar you will remember this hunt. When you get old and your grandkids ask, "grampa, whats that on your finger?" you can say "well, thats my deer scar, lemme tell you about it!"


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks guys. Yeah the grandpa story, so this deer jumped up and bit me in the finger.... lol


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Already got my meat back from my buddy that processes them.... and he tossed me some elk too from his dad's hunt in Colorado last week. Got meat in the freezer, now just need to fire up the grill.


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Good deer SC, congrats..


----------



## Bass'n Jim (Jan 29, 2009)

Very nice. Hope the finger is heeling.


----------

